# وين المهندسين يجاوبوا على السؤال



## Saadc2 (29 مارس 2007)

يا شباب الهندسة انا في تحدي مع صديق لي في الجامعة وكان التحدي على التالي :-
عندنا كرة وزنها 100 كيلوجرام وكرة ثانية وزنها 1 كيلو جرام واسقطناها سقوط حر من فوق عمارة اي كرة بتوصل على الارض وليش ؟؟؟؟؟


انا من وجهة نظري انو الاثقل وزن هي اللي بتوصل باعتبار المنطق وقانون F= ma يعني كل مازادت الوزن زادت قوتها للوصول الى الارض ارجو المساعدة !.


----------



## صفوان اصف (29 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم . جوابك صح و مش عاوز مهندسين ارجع لكتب الفيزياء في المدرسه ورح تلاقي جوابك صح.بشرط اذا تم الاسقاط في نفس الضروف اما اذا اسقط الكره الاولى ضمن مجال الجاذبيه الارضيه و الاخرى في مجال جاذبية القمر الامور رح تختلف


----------



## Saadc2 (29 مارس 2007)

هذا هو رأي بس سألت دكتور في الجامعة كان جوابوا عكس هيك واستدل من كتاب الديناميكا ومن قانون السرعة 
أنا لما شفت القانون ما كان للوزن أهمية في القانون بس السرعة والجاذبية فقط .؟

نرجو المساعدة من المهندسين


----------



## صفوان اصف (29 مارس 2007)

صحيح كلامك .بس ارجع لوحدة قياس الجاذبيه و شوف غلاقتها بلوزن او الكتله


----------



## Ayman_78 (30 مارس 2007)

الاجابة صحيحة


----------



## samersawafta (30 مارس 2007)

اجابتك صحيحه 100% وذلك بالاعتماد على القانون التالي 
القوه = الكتله * التسارع


----------



## المسعف (31 مارس 2007)

ستصلان فی نفس الوقت.


----------



## بيت لحم (31 مارس 2007)

*سهلة*

الله يسامحك اخي مش محتاجة مهندسين يجاوبوها  
تحياتي الك


----------



## المهندسة الجادة (31 مارس 2007)

دى سهلة قوى


----------



## Saadc2 (1 أبريل 2007)

*يتبع التحدي*

صار التحدي أكبر وأكبر يا مهندسين سألت تقريبا أكثر من 3 دكاترة في الجامعة وقالوا انهم يصلوا مع بعض 

بس العقل يقول غير كده

كرة 100 كيلوا جرام وكرة 1 كيلو جرام اسقطناهم سقوط حر من أعلى عمارة مين اللي يصل أول .


----------



## Saadc2 (1 أبريل 2007)

*يتبع التحدي*

صار التحدي أكبر وأكبر يا مهندسين سألت تقريبا أكثر من 3 دكاترة في الجامعة وقالوا انهم يصلوا مع بعض 

بس العقل يقول غير كده

كرة 100 كيلوا جرام وكرة 1 كيلو جرام اسقطناهم سقوط حر من أعلى عمارة مين اللي يصل أول .

عطوني جواباتكم بأسرع وقت ؟؟؟!!؟!؟!؟!.


----------



## sulhi (1 أبريل 2007)

الكرتان ستصلان في وقت واحد هذا اذا اخللنا او اهملنا عامل الهواء والاحتكاك اي ان السقوط يتم في مكان فارغ من الهواء وفي هذه الحاله لو وضعت ريشه مع كرة المئة جرام فانهما ستصلان سويا.

جوابي هو ان الاثنتين ستصلان في وقت واحد والله ورسوله اعلم.


----------



## Saadc2 (1 أبريل 2007)

بس نحن لما رمينا من فوق العمارة ما أهملنا عامل الهوى


----------



## صفوان اصف (2 أبريل 2007)

اخي الكريم ارمي حجر و ريشه من فوق عماره وخلي صاحبك و الدكاتره يشوفو مين بيوصل قبل.التجربه خير برهان


----------



## صفوان اصف (2 أبريل 2007)

طبعا اختار ريشه و حجر نسبة الوزن بينهم 1:100اما ليش الحجر بيوصل قبل ارجع لقانون التسارع


----------



## Saadc2 (2 أبريل 2007)

طيب مافي مهندس يكون متأكد من جوابو بالقوانين


----------



## msmsm (2 أبريل 2007)

F=m*dv/dt=mG =ma

هل ترى شىء من المعادله

الكتله ليست متغير فى السرعه


----------



## Saadc2 (2 أبريل 2007)

يا مهندس msmsm يعني انت رأيك انو الاثقل هو اللي حيوصل


----------



## msmsm (3 أبريل 2007)

يا سيدنا انا اقول الكتله ليست طرفا فى معادلة السرعه 
يعنى كبرت اوصغرت سوف يصلان الى الرض سويا فى نفس الموعد

بفرض عدم وجود مقاومه من الهواء او الرياح


----------



## بن مرعي (3 أبريل 2007)

بتصل في نفس الوقت اذا كان المجال اللي يمشو فيه مفرغه من الهواء حتى لوكان بين ريشه و كتلة حديد بتصل في نفس الوقت .


----------



## Saadc2 (3 أبريل 2007)

يعني في الحالة الطبيعية في الواقع 
أكيد حيكون في هواء أو الرياح 
يعني يا شباب معقول اذا رمينا سيارة ورمينا ريشة حيوصلو مع بعض في الحالة الطبعية يعني في الشارع بالأصح حيكون في هواء ورايح وجميع العوامل الطبيعية ؟؟؟؟؟!؟!؟!؟!؟؟؟


----------



## eng_abulail (5 أبريل 2007)

يا اخوي الكرتين رح يصلو مع بعض اذا الغيت عامل الهوا اما اذا ما لغيتو فرح يكون الاثقل رح يوصل


----------



## Eng.Foam (5 أبريل 2007)

ليش مكبرين الموضوع !!!!!


----------



## Saadc2 (5 أبريل 2007)

طيب قول رأيك على الأقل


----------



## Q8Mohandes (9 أبريل 2007)

اكيد سوف يصلان سويا في حال عدم وجود هواء
اما اذا وجد الهواء فسوف يصل الاثقل بدليل ان F=ma
يا اخي هذه المسألة قديمة جدا !!


----------



## مهندس الجودة (11 أبريل 2007)

مع احترامي لجميع الاجابات فان الاجابة من بديهيات الفيزياء وهي ان الكرتين ستصلان في نفس الوقت بشرط تشابه شكلهما وذلك لاهمال مقاومة الهواء لهما 
الاثبات:
القوة الموثرة على الكتلة الاولى=ك1 x تسارع الجاذبية
تسارع الكرة الاولى= القوة/ك1
= تسارع الجاذبية الارضية
القوة الموثرة على الكتلة الثانية=ك2 x تسارع الجاذبية
تسارع الكرة الثانية= القوة/ك2
= تسارع الجاذبية الارضية
اذن التسارع لهما واحد كونهما ضمن نطاق الجاذبية
عند التعويض بقوانين المسافة المقطوعة(نيوتن): السرعة الابتدائية لهما واحدة والتسارع واحد فسيكون زمن الوصول واحد


----------



## Saadc2 (11 أبريل 2007)

مع احترامي إلك انا قلت في الطبيعة يعني أكيد ما حنهمل الهوا يا محترم 
أتأكد قبل لا تقول احترام وما احترام والكلام هذا


----------



## ferasgolf (10 مايو 2007)

الأمر يتعلق بشكل الكتلتين ... مثال : 
لو أننا ألقينا كرة من الحيد بقطر 50 سم وبنفس الوقت ألقينا كرة من الألمنيوم بقطر 1 سم 
فماذا سيحصل .....؟؟؟؟ كرة الألمنيوم احتكاكها بالهواء أقل ب 1/50 من كرة الحديد 
ونحن نعلم أن سقوط الكرة يرافقه قوة معاكسة تدفعها إلى الأعلى هي مقاومة الهواء فالقوة المطبقة على الكرة الكبيرة ... أكبر من القوة المطبقة على الكرة الصغيرة .... 
وبعمل تناسب بين الكتلتين والسطحين الملامسين للهواء ... و قوة رد فعل الهواء على الكرتين وكتلة الكرتين 
نستنج أن الكرتين ستصلان معا إلى الأرض ... الأولى معتمدا على وزنها والأخرى على مقاومة الهواء ... 
أرجو أن أكون وفقت في طرح فكرتي والله أعلم .


----------



## eng_eslam (11 مايو 2007)

مش محتاجة كل التفكير دة


----------



## bazokka (11 مايو 2007)

الكرتان سوف تصل فى وقت واحد اذا لم يؤثر مؤثر خارجى غير الوزن والجاذبية لان المطلوب هو متى تصل الكرتان الى الارض وليس باى قوة تصل الكرتان الى الارض لذلك سوف تصل الكرتان فى نفس الوقت ولكن كل واحدة بقوة مختلفة لان سرعتهم ستكون واحدة ولكن كتلتهم مختلفة وبذلك لا يوجد تعارض بين وصلهم فى وقت واحد وبين القانون والله اعلى واعلم


----------



## ألم الفرااااق (12 مايو 2007)

هذي فيزياء مش هندسة يا مش مهندس


----------



## bazokka (12 مايو 2007)

انا شايف ان اى حاجة فيزيائية او رياضية تعتبر من الهندسة وان الفيزياء والرياضة مش مفصولين عن بعض وكل العلوم الطبيعية تعتبر من الهندسة والا ايه يا مهندس


----------



## ألم الفرااااق (13 مايو 2007)

انا ما قلت ان الفيزياء والرياضة مش من الهندسة
كلامك صحيح وعلى العين والراس بس اقول ان هذا السؤال الي طرح ما يحتاج استشارة مهندس يعني اي شخص درس فيزياء ممكن يجاوب علية والمهندس دورة اكبر من ان يجاوب على الاسئلة البسيطة هذي 
وشكرا على تعليقك حبيب قلبي


----------



## bazokka (13 مايو 2007)

انا متفق معاك ان اى حد درس فيزياء ممكن يجاوبه لكن انت شايف بنفسك مهندسين واساتذة جامعة ومختلفين فى الاجابة واهو كل واحد بيقول رائيه مش عارفين على اى اساس وعلى فكرة انا سالت معيد فى كلية علوم وبرضوا قال اجابة مختلفة


----------

